# What is the mildest bit?



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

There are many different types of snaffles. Many seem to be fond of D-rings or loose ring snaffles as mild bits. However, there seems to be differing opinions on what the mildest bit is. Some people claim that french link snaffles, shaped like /¯\ instead of /\ with two joints is gentler on the roof of the mouth. However, others disagree. Maybe someone with more knowledge can help you more than I. 

French Link


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Technically speaking, the mildest bit is the one used properly :wink:.

Anyway, for a rider with decent or good hands, a regular old snaffle works well, but I would forget the rubber thing. IME, they are often too fat to be comfortable for horses with normal mouths and the rubber tends to dry their mouth out. You'd be much better served with an average diameter sweet iron or copper mouth snaffle.

As for double or single jointed, that depends on the horse. I've got both and all my horses go well in both...but all my horses go well in pretty much anything.

My current favorite snaffle is this one
Amazon.com : Korsteel Oval Link Loose Ring Snaffle 5 1/2 Inc : Horse Bits : Pet Supplies

If you ever decide to bump up and you need a curb bit for whatever reason, this is just about the mildest curb I've ever found anywhere. The shanks are super short and the mouth is ported just enough to give some tongue relief without putting _all _the pressure on the bars.
257604- Partrade Antique Low Port Hinged Futurity Bit


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think one of the gentlest bits is a western curb like a Billy Allen. Why? Because used properly, the horse carries the bit but primarily responds to neck reining, leg cues, and small changes in rein position and shank rotation, so that no significant pressure is put in the mouth.

Of course, used wrong, they are horrible.

Rubber won't make it gentler. If you go the snaffle route, then one that fits your horse's mouth and personality is 'gentle'. My mare hated a french link O-ring, probably because it had fat links and she didn't want all that in her mouth. Other horses would love the same bit.

Since you are using a sidepull now, I'd suggest a standard D-ring using 2 joints and a small center link. The D-ring will give a similar feel to a sidepull, and 2 joints with a small center link should avoid any poking issues while also not putting too much pressure on the tongue.

For a review of many bits, I recommend this pdf:

http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/aaepfocus/2006/bennett1.pdf

And this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAJDfj1iOuU&index=3&list=UUU7PYYaPkTOE2D5kF7OxdRA

Good luck!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Is there any bitless options allowed in showing dressage? Jumping I'd doubt I'd show in. She doesn't have the greatest legs, very light boned with a long back, so I'd worry about her to really do more then occasionally popping over small jumps. 

I really hate to use bits when they aren't needed. And this mare has never needed one. She's neck reins, moves off of leg perfectly, and even knows voice commands such as left, right, walk, trot, stop, back. All without touching the reins. 

If she doesn't like a bit then I'm fine with never competing and keeping her bitless. Her happiness is the most important thing. She loves her job and I don't want to sour her to it. Plus I've never actually used a bit in any horse i've owned and only a handful of times on a friend's horses. So I'm worried about my own skill with one.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

My trainer put my horse in a myler bit. It's approved for dressage shows.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Rain Shadow said:


> Is there any bitless options allowed in showing dressage?


Unfortunately no, there is currently no bitless option for competing in dressage. IMO there's no reason why you couldn't learn dressage in something like a sidepull if you decide you don't want to compete.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

The most mild bit is dependent on each individual horse. 

As a general rule, I start in a D ring french link and go from there. 

Some horses are going to prefer a different cheekpiece, some may prefer the mobility of a loose ring and other horses dislike it and want even more stability than a D ring such as a baucher. 

Then you have nearly endless mouthpieces to weed through. 

Some horses prefer a thin mouthpiece to fit in their mouth easier, still others do like a big fat mouthpiece. 

Then you have mullen mouths, single joints, double jointed options and chain mouthpieces and waterfords etc. I have a mare who prefers a chain mouthpiece to anything else even though most people think of it as harsh. It's about all that will fit in her mouth comfortably, otherwise she HAS to hang her mouth open the entire ride because other mouthpieces do not fit. 

Then you have different materials, different metals as well as rubber mouthpieces. 

The average rider doesn't need to find the 'perfect' bit for their horse. You'll get a perfectly acceptable response without driving yourself bonkers over finding the 'right' bit. However if you do find yourself switching bits, ride in one for the first half of your ride and then the new bit the second half. This will take out any variables in how the horse may respond and you can pick which one was better.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Good advice from everyone.

To me, what makes the gentlest bit is a educated set of hands holding the reins...

For a bit...a mullen mouth as it can't poke the mouth roof and bend and pinch the tongue. It lies on the tongue, on the bars and works all the parts of the mouth equally. To me, it is the softest.

No bit in a cruel hand or uneducated horse though is "soft or kind"...that education process is what will make the horse or break the horse to be soft.

_jmo..._


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> Good advice from everyone.
> 
> To me, what makes the gentlest bit is a educated set of hands holding the reins...
> _._


And this is exactly what worries me. I'm not use to using a bit at all. My grandfather who taught me to ride has a No bit rule on his property. He hates any and all bits. And though I don't I've always had to abide by the rule, which means I'm great at using my legs to direct horses but give me a bit and I'm totally lost. Now I'm moving my mare next year to a boarding place and I need to decide what to do. 

His reasoning is from a Paint gelding we took in. We got him from a local rescue and we did try and ride him in a french link. Only to find he'd go nuts at any pressure from the bit and would rear and throw a fit to be bridled. We thought he had a tooth issue and when the vet came out to float him we found scars on both his tongue, bars, the roof of his mouth and the sides of his mouth from one with extremely heavy hand and a harsh bit yanking on him until he bled. After that the no bit rule went into effect, the Paint was trained bitless, and I've not touched a bit since. So throw me into the bitted world and I'm so lost. 

I'm an western rider and the few pleasure shows I've done with my geldings bitless has always been an okay for that. 

So what about western dressage? Is that okay bitless? If so I'd do that. If not I'll wait until my mare is in dressage lessons with me before considering a bit. 

I am scared to death of souring this mare. She is probably one of the sweetest most willing horses I've ever met. And I don't want to screw her up


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I would also suggest a Myler snaffle bit. I have used it on horses that had head tossing, fussing with the bit problems and it has worked well, the horses seem to like it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have ridden "bitless" and my thought on "kind, sensitive and educated hands" guiding the horse via a rein is still true.

If you have soft hands, you have soft hands. 
No horse needs their head yanked or nose abused with a bitless bridle.
Just because you don't have a "bit" in the mouth doesn't mean you don't need a soft hand...that bitless/hackamore still works by exerting pressure and can be downright cruel too...

Rain Shadow... 
I have a feeling if you are kind with your hands now "bitless", you will be kind with a bit in the mouth, probably even more so because you are so aware of the damages cruel hands can do.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

From the sounds of it, I'd focus less on a specific bit and simply ride her with slack reins to the bit. I tend to like western curbs because they were designed for riding with slack reins, and the initial tightening of the bit rotates the bit rather than pulls back on the bit. However, many horses will ride just as nicely in a snaffle with slack reins. 

In the picture below, Mia has a D-ring Waterford. It is usually considered a harsher type of snaffle, but it is her favorite snaffle (based on her willingness to open her mouth for it and relaxed attitude while using it). Ridden with 2 hands, which is also how I rode with a sidepull, I keep some slack in the reins and generally use my pinkie to take slack out or apply pressure. If you work a bit with your pinkies, you aren't likely to injure the horse...










You can usually borrow bits from other riders. That will save you the cost of buying a box full of them while figuring out what your horse is most comfortable in.

Also, when you make the transition, spend some time on the ground teaching her to flex side to side and bring her nose down in response to pressure. A D-ring will apply pressure to the side of the face in a similar manner to a sidepull halter, but it will feel a little different. You might also try walking her around with a lead rope with the bit in her mouth so she can get used to how it feels. I always ride around with my old rope sidepull under the bridle so I can attach me reins to the halter for leading. 

Also, if you stand next to her and teach her the cues, you will see for yourself what pressure causes what response. Start by asking for 10-20 deg of head movement, and release the moment she responds. It won't take long for her to work up to much larger movement with very light pressure.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Your transition to riding with a bit should be pretty uneventful. If you have the hands to ride in a bosal, you can ride in a snaffle. It wouldn't be a bad idea at all to teach your mare some of the basics in a snaffle before you start lessons. That way when you start, she is soft, responsive and ready for that next step of contact.

Until you get into lessons, stay on a loose rein though. Proper contact that you'll need in dressage isn't something to be taught on the internet. Far too often I see riders whos intent is to be kind to their horse and they think they have a nice soft contact. The reality is that their 'contact' is so soft that it is not contact at all and the rein jiggles around a bit and annoys the horse.


----------

